# So it is true then....330i HP = 330i Clubsport as per JST's earlier post



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

posted on e46fanatics by ttran:

*Clubsport confirmed for 330i - March production

BMW Introduces the 330i Performance Package 
To Debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show 
The quintessential sport sedan once again raises the performance bar

December 9th, 2002, Woodcliff Lake, NJ&#8230; , An all-new Performance Package for the 2003 330i Sedan will make its debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show on January 2nd, 2003 and begin production in March. The 330i sedan continues to win comparison test after comparison test on the strength of its performance and handling prowess. Never being a company to leave well enough alone, with the introduction of the Performance Package BMW will raise the driving experience to an even higher standard.

There is no aspect of the driving experience that has not been enhanced by the Performance Package. Modifications to the 3.0-liter in-line six-cylinder engine yield a ten horsepower increase to 235. For the first time in a 330i it will include a six-speed manual transmission with a short-throw shifter. With the addition of a shorter final drive the 330i with a Performance Package will accelerate from 0-60 miles-per-hour in 6 seconds, about half a second faster than a standard 330i. To match the performance a new sports suspension more finally tuned than the 330i's standard sport suspension is mated to 18-inch wheels with mixed-size performance tires. The look and feel of the interior has been refined with cloth and Alcantara sport seats matching the Alcantara sport steering wheel. An anthracite headliner and Black cube aluminum trim complete the interior look. Silver cube aluminum trim is optional. The instrumentation includes red needles while the tachometer reflects the modified engine's 300 higher rpm limit.

From the outside the 330i Performance Package will be immediately apparent from its Aerodynamic Package, black headlight trim and high gloss shadowline trim. The aforementioned 18-inch wheels and tires and new exhaust that not only appears but also sounds more aggressive complete the look.
*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Yes, it is true...

 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

WIll it come with that stupid wing, Jon?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I'm sorry, that just looks too much like a faked press release.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Package is vailable for the SEDAN ONLY. So, basically, this is the US M3 sedan for the E46 model run.

Huh.

With the exception of omitting an LSD, they pretty much nailed our long-standing list of performance wishes.

Again. Huh.

Well, I will at least give one a test drive if I get the opportunity.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

fake press?? :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Package is vailable for the SEDAN ONLY. So, basically, this is the US M3 sedan for the E46 model run.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> ...


sorry, DBW


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I'm sorry, that just looks too much like a faked press release. *


No way they'll offer a 6-spd on the E46 non-M3s...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

brave1heart said:


> *No way they'll offer a 6-spd on the E46 non-M3s... *


why?, it's on the Z4 :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

brave1heart said:


> *No way they'll offer a 6-spd on the E46 non-M3s... *


Actually, we're looking at an end of model run spice up... They're trying to distract us from the upcoming E90(?). I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon, you gotta wipe away that grin and confirm is this is *true* or not... 

It's all Kaz's fault. 



Jon Shafer said:


> *Yes, it is true...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Now, I'm not saying this can't be true. There seems to be some legit indications that something is happening. But the way that 'press release' reads just isn't right.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't believe this for a second...


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

The 6-spd is too much work and too expensive for them to fit on the E46. Oh, and a shorter gear ratio...Mmmmm, I don't think so.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *why?, it's on the Z4 :dunno: *


A 6MT in the 330i I believe will require a EPA recert. Engineeringwise it shouldn't be a problem. Its whether or not BMWNA would bother with the cost of the cert for this.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

You've got a point...Kaz. 

Also, the ClubSport edition in Europe is not worth so much of modifications. Magazines have reviewed the CS edition as a waste of money. I am surprised that the SSG isn't offered. 

Then again, JST posted that link which did mention a 330i HP sport.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It is TRUE, and BMWNA cannot F**K with me because I didn't
post it!


 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Two things: 

Limited slip diff?

Why not on the coupe? I would think the coupe market would be more responsive to a package like this. Unless, the facelifted coupe will have this as its standard sports package...


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Two things:
> 
> Limited slip diff?
> 
> Why not on the coupe? I would think the coupe market would be more responsive to a package like this. Unless, the facelifted coupe will have this as its standard sports package... *


coupes are already faster - they don't need it :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Why not on the coupe? I would think the coupe market would be more responsive to a package like this. Unless, the facelifted coupe will have this as its standard sports package... *


Coupe buyers have the M3 Nate...

:dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Grrrrrrrrr.......  

I wonder if they'll offer the options a-la-carte?

I'd want the software, the 6-speed/ssk, the headliner, and the aero-kit (as long as it doesn't include some ridiculous wing), but not the CF-like interior trim, cloth seats, exterior shadow trim, and black headlights.

I wish they had offered this a year ago, though.



Oh well.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

brave1heart said:


> *coupes are already faster - they don't need it :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


True 

Maybe after this package, the sedan might keep up!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Coupe buyers have the M3 Nate...
> 
> :dunno: *


Do you seriously think that a 330Ci with these modifications would cut in on M3 sales?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Now, the '330i HP Sport' in and of itself appears to be legit. Today I've seen at least 2 places where this has been mentioned (along with the Alpina Z8, RX8, C320 Coupe, RX8, Cayenne/Touareg, GTO, EVOVIII, etc.) as a North American Debut at the LA auto show (which starts the 4th, with press day/preview party being the 3rd).

But some of those contents just sound like something made up around here or over at Fanatics.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It is TRUE, and BMWNA cannot F**K with me because I didn't
> post it!
> 
> 
> ...


So, hypothetically speaking, if you were to hint at something, or maybe even have a private conversation and someone else posts the message....would that be ok??

:bigpimp: :angel:

edit - im not trying to get you into trouble or anything, just joking around of course


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*very exciting news.*

will believe it when it hits the shores of the US, but it sounds great.

if only for the tightened-up-ratio 6 speed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Two things:
> 
> Why not on the coupe? I would think the coupe market would be more responsive to a package like this. Unless, the facelifted coupe will have this as its standard sports package... *


I said it way up the page. This is the E46 US M3 sedan, by popular demand.

Just like the US got a (by many accounts) watered-down (but still very good) E36 M3 (sedan and coupe), the US is getting a watered-down E46 M3 sedan as we appear to be the only market that wants one.

Personally, it looks interesting. I'm curious as to what the end result feels like.

Make this package available on a 330i*T* and we'd really be talking.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *But some of those contents just sound like something made up around here or over at Fanatics. *


On the other hand, if someone were making up a horsepower number, they'd probably push it up to 250+ to get it into G35c or CL territory.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It is TRUE, and BMWNA cannot F**K with me because I didn't
> post it!
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you are "confirming" it - if it were true at all. What's the difference :dunno:

Still not buying the 6-spd and shorter gear ratio


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

How much to retrofit the tranny and ECU?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

If 330i HP sport is not 330i Clubsport Peformance Package.....

then what's 330i HP sport? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *I said it way up the page. This is the E46 US M3 sedan, by popular demand.
> 
> Just like the US got a (by many accounts) watered-down (but still very good) E36 M3 (sedan and coupe), the US is getting a watered-down E46 M3 sedan as we appear to be the only market that wants one.
> 
> ...


Still, there should be a market for this on the coupe, it doesn't make sense not to offer it...

Maybe BMW will introduce an E46 M3 sedan after 3 years, just like with the E36; you never know.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Two things:
> 
> Limited slip diff?
> 
> Why not on the coupe? I would think the coupe market would be more responsive to a package like this. Unless, the facelifted coupe will have this as its standard sports package... *


I kept reading hoping to see something about the coupes too. Seems like TD may have a point about this being some kinda M3 clone to appease those looking for higher performance with four doors. I guess we'll have to wait and see if this really happens...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

brave1heart said:


> *Well, you are "confirming" it - if it were true at all. What's the difference :dunno:
> 
> Still not buying the 6-spd and shorter gear ratio  *


Big difference; in the past I would have been posting the entire
Press Release in .pdf file. I can't do that any more...
I won't even quote or paraphrase. I will confirm
that the facts in their entirety as posted are legit.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Big difference; in the past I would have been posting the entire
> Press Release in .pdf file. I can't do that any more...
> I won't even quote or paraphrase. I will confirm
> that the facts in their entirety as posted are legit. *


Sweet, I'll believe it if you say so.

I wonder if the throws will be as short as the Z4 3.0 (shorter than Z3M)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Sounds pretty good, but I'm not cancelling my order.

My WAG is that this package will cost a minimum of $4k.

edit--->probably $5k easy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Still, there should be a market for this on the coupe, it doesn't make sense not to offer it...
> 
> Maybe BMW will introduce an E46 M3 sedan after 3 years, just like with the E36; you never know. *


Quick edit Nate.

Apparently even you realize that 200 extra pounds and 15 less HP isn't going to be faster, LSD or not.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Quick edit Nate.
> 
> Apparently even you realize that 200 extra pounds and 15 less HP isn't going to be faster, LSD or not. *


No, actually I think it would be faster.

I just didn't think it would be clear. LSD or not, I think this will be faster than an E36 M3 on the track.

I know you won't believe me, but the E46 sport suspension is very capable. More settled than the E36. 330s now are evenly matched with the M3s.

btw, it's 100lbs and 5 hp less. Suspension tuning and gearing could EASILY make up for that...

besides, it's the driver. I bet I could take most E36 M3 owners at the track.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *posted on e46fanatics by ttran:
> 
> With the addition of a shorter final drive the 330i with a Performance Package will accelerate from 0-60 miles-per-hour in 6 seconds, about half a second faster than a standard 330i *


The current 330 maxes out at 62 mph in second gear. The new gearing will be shorter but it will still make it to 60 mph in second gear and 1/2 second faster at that :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: So it is true then....330i HP = 330i Clubsport as per JST's earlier post*



brave1heart said:


> *The current 330 maxes out at 62 mph in second gear. The new gearing will be shorter but it will still make it to 60 mph in second gear and 1/2 second faster at that :dunno: *


Rev limiter up 300 RPMs.


----------

